
Show HN: BademSavar – Removes undesired websites from Google results - 0x01h
https://github.com/0x01h/bademsavar
======
korky
Great idea! Maybe only those who live in Turkey will appreciate :)

~~~
0x01h
Thank you! You are able to create your own custom toxic domain list and export
them to share with others. :)

